
Node v7.7.1 Released - nikolay
https://nodejs.org/en/blog/release/v7.7.1/
======
nikolay
Notable changes

Node.js 7.7.0 contains a bug that will prevent all native modules from
building, this patch should fix the issue. Apologies to everyone who was
affected by 7.7.0.

